# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Beteja per Fshehtesi

## stern

*Te perfshin edhe ty*


A ke zgjidhur ndonjehere nje anagram?A ke blere ndonjehere nepermjet Internetit ose ke perdorur nje kompjuter per te pare te dhenat e tua bankare?Nese po,atehere ke hyre ne nje bote kodesh,shifrash te fshehta.


Deri para pak kohesh,kodet e fshehta i perdornin zakonisht qeverite,ambasadoret,spiunet dhe ushtrit.Por kohet kan ndryshuar. Me shpikjen e kompjuterit dhe te Internetit,shpesh te dhenat e vlefshme mbahen te fshehta nga nje numer elementesh,nder te cilat jane fjalekalimet,qe verifikohen sa here perdoruesi hyn per te pare te dhenat e tij.Vertet,kurre me pare fshehtesia nuk ka luajtur rol kaq te rendesishem ne jeten e perditshme.
Prandaj,me te drejte mund te pyesim veten : Sa te sigurta jane te dhenat e mia konfidenciale?Cfare te bej per te ritur sigurine? Para se te shyqyrtosh keto pyetje,mendo pak per betejen e gjate mes atyre qe shpiknin kodet dhe atyre qe i zberthenin ato,nje konflikt qe eshte pothuajse aq i vjeter sa edhe shkrimi.

----------


## 2043

Asnje kod nuk mund te jete i pathyeshem per teknologjine e sotme.
Teknologjia ecen paralel, si ajo ne drejtim pozitiv, ashtu edhe ne te kunderten.
Qe kur doli gazi dhe menjehere pas tij kundragazi, vajti ajo pune, ju gjet ilaci gjithshkaje. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Beteja per fshehtesine eshte humbur qe ne 1999.
Je kujtar me shume vonese per kete teme stern  :buzeqeshje:

----------

